# P2062 - reductant supply control circuit open



## mrigor (Jun 2, 2005)

2011 X5 35D. I did a EGR block off from a DIY on this forum. Today I removed it but I still have the check engine with error code P2062. 

Any ideas? 

I did some research about carbon build up. What are the symptoms of it?


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

Was the title of this DIY, "If you have P2062, then block the EGR with this procedure to elimate this fault"?

Need a lot more info before you will get useful input I'd guessing...


----------



## Hoooper (Jun 17, 2013)

P2062 points to the DEF system not the EGR. Your issue likely lies in either the metering module on the DEF tank, or a clogged DEF injector. You could start by pulling the DEF injector off the exhaust and cleaning it thoroughly to make sure its not clogged.


----------

